# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  Livre Oracle 9i

## jeff37

Bonjour,

Selon vous quels sont les livres  recommander sur Oracle ?
Couvrant aussi bien l'administration de la 9i (env Windows) que le dev PL/SQL ?
Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.
jeff

----------


## Jaouad

Bonjour , 

Les livres Oracle 


Bonne lecture

----------

